# Umlaute in GUI verwenden



## paedubucher (27. Dez 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Ich entwickle im Moment eine kleine GUI-Applikation mit SWT. Dazu verwende ich abwechselnd einen Linux- und einen Windows-Rechner. Die Captions habe ich vorerst mal hart im Code definiert


```
label.setText("Beschriftung");
```

Schön ist es nicht, eine saubere Lösung möchte ich dann später mal machen wenn das Programm grundlegend läuft.

Nun habe ich meine Sourcen wunderbar vom Linux-Rechner aus aufs CVS eingecheckt und ein paar Stunden später habe ich das ganze an meinem Windows-Rechner wieder ausgecheckt. Und was sehe ich da? Die Umlaute sind verkrüppelt (ä wird zu Ã% oder sowas in der Art). Wo das Problem konkret liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Java und die Eclipse-Editoren unterstützen doch Unicode, oder?

Eine Lösung wäre es, sämtliche Captions in eine XML-Datei (utf-8 codiert) abzulegen und das zur Laufzeit einzulesen. Von XML habe ich jedoch keine Ahnung und müsste da komplett neu einsteigen. Dies möchte ich früher oder später sicherlich tun, aber im Moment möchte ich das Tool mal entwickeln, ohne den Workaround "Löschen" >> "Loeschen".

Was habe ich da für eine Möglichkeit als kurzfristige Lösung? Hat ausserdem schon mal jemand von euch GUI-Captions, Fehlermeldungen und dergleichen in ein XML-File ausgelagert und zur Laufzeit ausgelesen? Wäre froh um ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungen!

Besten Dank!

Gruss, paedubucher


----------



## paedubucher (27. Dez 2006)

Wieder mal etwas zu voreilig gepostet: Ich habe nun die Unicode-Zeichen für Ä, Ö, Ü sowie ä, ö, ü in einer Klasse als statische Eigenschaften definiert. Nun lese ich die einfach an der passenden Stelle ein.

Wäre aber dennoch froh um ein paar Ideen, wie man das schön mit XML lösen könnte


----------



## Roar (27. Dez 2006)

du benutzt einfach unterschiedliche encodings beim lesen und schreiben :autsch:


----------



## paedubucher (27. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du benutzt einfach unterschiedliche encodings beim lesen und schreiben :autsch:



Ist aber IMHO ein recht komischer Effekt, ich habe beide male mit dem Eclipse-Editor gearbeitet und gemäss Zeichensatz gar nichts daran herumgebastelt... wie auch immer. Mit den Unicode-Characters direkt im Code läuft es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Roar (27. Dez 2006)

> Ist aber IMHO ein recht komischer Effekt
ne, das is der normale effekt wenn du deine encodings durcheinanderwürfelst. wenn es kein Ä gibt kommt beim andern zeichensatz halt Ã% raus ???:L 
> ich habe beide male mit dem Eclipse-Editor gearbeitet und gemäss Zeichensatz gar nichts daran herumgebastelt
is ja auch völlig irrelevant wenn du die datei mit dem falschen encoding ausliest :lol:


----------



## paedubucher (27. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ist aber IMHO ein recht komischer Effekt
> ne, das is der normale effekt wenn du deine encodings durcheinanderwürfelst. wenn es kein Ä gibt kommt beim andern zeichensatz halt Ã% raus ???:L
> > ich habe beide male mit dem Eclipse-Editor gearbeitet und gemäss Zeichensatz gar nichts daran herumgebastelt
> is ja auch völlig irrelevant wenn du die datei mit dem falschen encoding ausliest :lol:



Ja, natürlich sind die encodings verschieden. Aber ich verstehe nicht, wiso das der Fall ist. Irgend etwas wird da schon das schwarze Schaf sein, dass nicht mit Unicode-Strings umgehen kann... na egal. Mein Problem hat sich durch die Angabe expliziter Unicode-Zeichen erledigt...


----------

